# Tbg central zone hunt



## Todd Cook (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm posting this for Dan. We're trying an earlier date this year; it fit better with state regs and what was available.

October 10-12, Cedar Creek WMA. We'll be camping at the campground closest to the check station.

Historically this has been a really good area for deer. Those dates in the piedmont region usually have white oaks dropping and good hunting. Nearly 40,000 acres of pines ,hardwoods, cutovers, creeks and most anything else.

If your a TBG member or not, come on out and hang out around the fire. Gonna be a big time!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 15, 2014)

Awesome I know some good spots there


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 15, 2014)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## morning hunter (Aug 15, 2014)

*Campground ?*

Todd is the campground you are talking about , the firetower campground or another one close to checking station ?


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 15, 2014)

morning hunter said:


> Todd is the campground you are talking about , the firetower campground or another one close to checking station ?



If firetower is the one on check station rd it is. Is that the same one?


----------



## dpoole (Aug 16, 2014)

sound like a plan see yall there.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 20, 2014)

Won't make this one. That's peak rut for us....


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 20, 2014)

I use to get on them pretty good a long time ago down there. Im looking forward to see if the same areas are still good


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 20, 2014)

I can probably afford the gas to get back and forth from up there.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 21, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I can probably afford the gas to get back and forth from up there.



provided you still have a truck by then


----------



## Dennis (Sep 1, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 1, 2014)

I hope we have a good turnout. Ought to be a good hunt.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 2, 2014)

I got that Friday scheduled off and hope to be there Thursday afternoon


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 2, 2014)

We're not going to make this one. We'll be riding down to Daytona for Biketoberfest. Been wanting to go to one of the beach bike weeks for a long time.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 10, 2014)

bump


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 10, 2014)

dpoole said:


> provided you still have a truck by then



Still plannin' on it...if I still have a truck. Even purchased an extra pack of tent stakes today, because someone always leaves home without theirs. Could be me this time...who knows........the shadow do.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 10, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Still plannin' on it...if I still have a truck. Even purchased an extra pack of tent stakes today, because someone always leaves home without theirs. Could be me this time...who knows........the shadow do.



Yes, he do...


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 11, 2014)

Brought up this hunt with my wife and was informed that if I went I wouldn't have anything to do for the next few years on that date. Utterly confused I started to be happy and then realized that look of pending doom in her eyes. Long story short, I'm NOT allowed to spend my anniversary with you guys. 
Moral of this story, always check calander BEFORE talking to wife...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 12, 2014)

Seems I have one of those coming up this month. I better check and see what day it is.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 12, 2014)

Munkywrench said:


> Brought up this hunt with my wife and was informed that if I went I wouldn't have anything to do for the next few years on that date. Utterly confused I started to be happy and then realized that look of pending doom in her eyes. Long story short, I'm NOT allowed to spend my anniversary with you guys.
> Moral of this story, always check calander BEFORE talking to wife...



Moral to this story to you single folks:
Either A:  Get married in June( Between seasons, the best fishing is over too)
Or B : Marry a hunter.


----------



## RPM (Sep 29, 2014)

ttt


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, I got married in October........What could've been going on in that spot where my brain should've been?   It worked out tho..... I got a good un.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 29, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> Yeah, I got married in October........What could've been going on in that spot where my brain should've been?   It worked out tho..... I got a good un.



Dude you mighta just set yourself up for some comments we cant post on here....


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 29, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> Yeah, I got married in October........What could've been going on in that spot where my brain should've been?   It worked out tho..... I got a good un.




I did in October too Dendy....   It does make you wonder don't it....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 29, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> Yeah, I got married in October........What could've been going on in that spot where my brain should've been?   It worked out tho..... I got a good un.





Red Arrow said:


> I did in October too Dendy....   It does make you wonder don't it....



Got married in October, well I'll tell you what Kathy says to me, "you so dumb".


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this one. I really wanted to go to the northern zone hunt, but my schedule wouldn't allow it. I started a new job in August and have been unable to hunt hardly at all. I have that Friday off and plan to be there Thurs. afternoon. Ought to be a good time!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 30, 2014)

Hope you guys have a good time. Wish you had made it to coopers, it was good times, always next year right?


----------



## robert carter (Oct 1, 2014)

I gotta work. Would love to join you guys on some of these outings. Rumor is they are moving me to 1st shift after the holidays. don`t know if I will like it or not since I have worked weekend the last 15 years or so. Will be a plus to get to be more of a social type I guess. We`ll see. RC


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 1, 2014)

Actually thing me and Will, can make this one. Maybe get there early Friday morning. Have to see.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 3, 2014)

robert carter said:


> I gotta work. Would love to join you guys on some of these outings. Rumor is they are moving me to 1st shift after the holidays. don`t know if I will like it or not since I have worked weekend the last 15 years or so. Will be a plus to get to be more of a social type I guess. We`ll see. RC



They movin you because you been good or bad ?


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like the weather forecast is good.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 7, 2014)

dpoole said:


> They movin you because you been good or bad ?



Still trying to find something he can do, maybe?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 10, 2014)

Anybody heading over today? I am going to head out in the morning and spend the day there.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm about to head that way. Should be there by lunch.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 10, 2014)

I miss every opening day of dove season due to my anniversary. However, she is worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 11, 2014)

I went spent a day, a night, and a morning and pulled tent today. Who turned the heat up!!!!! Man it got during the day. Enjoyed the company of those in camp.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 12, 2014)

Hunted yesterday with my Dad... had one blow after I climbed down yesterday.... Other than an armadillo...that was all I saw. It was good to meet you Stump Shooter. Hop Todd is doing better...he left Saturday morning around 4 to head home, came down with pneumonia....Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 12, 2014)

Good meeting you 2wheelfoster and your family. That's what I'm talking about, so glad to see the way you traveled to hunt with your father, that's the way I grew up, hopefully instilling this in my kids, and that's what hunting does for me. Just makes this sport more special to me. That's about all we had Sat morning one blow. Maybe weather will be cooler next go around.


----------

